# Heartgard



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm trying to find a good heartworm protection and was wondering what everyone here uses. How susceptible are they to heartworms? Should I be worried if he's not on treatment now?
Thanks in advance


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Your vet can test for heartworms now and if all is clear then your dog can be started on the medication. I personally use Sentinel and have not had any problems with it.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Heartgard, or any of it's generic counterparts are very safe, and easy to give with one dose a month.
How susceptible depends on where you live. If there is heartworm in your area, your dog can get it. Doesn't matter how healthy or what food you feed.
A heads up for those in Ct. We've treated 2 cases this spring, both from different areas of the state.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

We use Heartguard as well. We have used it for over 20 years on all of our dogs. We have lived north and south (Georgia for 4 years) and have been happy with it.

No matter what area you live in, I don't think heartworm is worth risking. Treatment is so easy and effective, it's a no brainer.


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm confused cause I read some bad reviews on heartgard and the generic version. People saying that their dogs still got heartworms with using the medication. Could be human error. Oh by the way I live in Los Angeles. Is that a high risk city for heartworm?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been using Interceptor since 1995 and have been happy with it.


----------



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

We have Kaiser on Heartguard Plus and Sadie on Ivermectin Max (generic brand). There will always be bad reviews on absolutely everything, there will always be at least one person dissatisfied wit something, but I'd rather have them on it and take the chance rather than leave them exposed.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

No not human error none of the heart worm meds are 100% There is still a chance your dog can get heart worm. That is the reason why even if your dog is on meds they still need a heart worm test every year. 

(FYI) If you oRder Heart worm meds from your vet and your dog gets heart worm then the company (Heart guard ect..) will pay for treatment. If you go through one of those ouside companies then they will not.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Can I ask a silly heartgard question? I have both my dogs on it, May was the first month I've had to give it to Magnum, since we just adopted him... he wouldn't eat it. I had to cut it up, put it inside hot dog pieces and feed it to him that way, that won't cut down the effectiveness will it? I don't mean to hijack, I just thought since the subject is so close, it would be ok to post it here in stead of starting a whole new heartgard thread and its just something I was thinking about after the fact....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tnbsmommy, that's fine. You want the dog to chew it up, and if they won't, they suggest that you break it into pieces. Getting it into him is the important thing.


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok thanks for all the great replies. My boy goes for his last set today. Im going to start him on heartgard. I didnt know they would pay for treatment if he got heartworms. Thats definatly a plus.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Only as long as you get the meds from a vet or your vet.


----------



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

Wait, what? When we got Kaiser his old owners had just gotten a 6 month packet of Heartguard Plus through the vet, but we got Sadie's Ivermectin Max through Drs Foster & Smith. They had to contact my vet to get the perscription though, so does that count?


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I would think that if a prescription from the vet is required it would be still valid. I have not had to give it a try so I cannot say for sure.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

Drs Foster and Smith have their own heartworm guarantee.


> Quote: In order for this guarantee to be effective, the client's veterinarian must contact Doctors Foster and Smith Pharmacy at 1-800-447-3021 prior to beginning any treatment. Proof of a negative heartworm test within 6 months prior to the pet being started on product purchased from our pharmacy will be required, as well as two positive heartworm antigen tests, done on separate blood samples. We will also require verification of continuous use of the heartworm preventive on a monthly basis, with the last dose being taken within 31 days prior to the diagnosis, as well as proof of annual heartworm testing. We have found the average cost of heartworm treatment to be about $800.00. Doctors Foster and Smith will reimburse the client for diagnostic work-up and treatment, up to and including $1500 per dog. *


http://www.drsfostersmith.com/general.cfm?gid=569&c=9547
They are also very specific about the prescriptions they have to receive. You need to buy the number prescribed, if you want less they will give you issues.
We get Revolution, and Heartgard through them.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks good to know.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My vet just told me that the companies providing to the vets will pay for treatment, the online, catalog companies will only pay for a refund. She also told me that they(online/catalogs) cannot get the heartworm meds from the same places as vets, so the quality is not up to standard(I didn't believe this one). I can see if it comes from overseas, though. She said she'd match the KVet catalog price, and have it sent to me from her distributor-so the guarantee would be valid. I just went ahead and bought the Iverhart(generic) from her for $8 more...It was $34 for 6 tabs. 
I have to pay a $32 office call for my puppies vaccines, too instead of them just giving him his shot, I have to wait for her to pet him and tell me he is going to be big ...3 sets of pokes and her opinions add up$


----------

